# Best Value Annual Multitrip travel insurance



## newfarm (2 Dec 2014)

I need to purchase an annual multi trip travel insurance . Has anyone researched this and come up with a some good option?

Many thanks!


----------



## runner (2 Dec 2014)

I used these recently as I was happy with price and cover.
[broken link removed]
Not necessarily recommending them as I have not had any claims etc!


----------



## newfarm (2 Dec 2014)

Thank you Runner.  Certainly the Gold option seems good. I hope we never need to test whether the insurance is as "good as it says on the tin" !


----------



## Buddyboy (2 Dec 2014)

Looked at the Gold option, and it came out the same as VHI multitrip (€65 for a couple).  I've been with VHI multitrip cover for a few years and would recommend them.  Had cause to claim a few times for lost baggage, a break-in, and once for medical.  Claims were processed and paid with no drama.


----------



## newfarm (2 Dec 2014)

Yes...........I think you are right. A company with a good reputation is what you want .............one that will be there to help when you have a claim rather than try to find a loop hole to wash their hands of you.


----------



## Slim (2 Dec 2014)

newfarm said:


> I need to purchase an annual multi trip travel insurance . Has anyone researched this and come up with a some good option?
> 
> Many thanks!


 
I use www.getcover.ie and Brassingtons which I think is now www.Quickcover.ie. No connections to either but no claims experience either, TG.


----------



## runner (2 Dec 2014)

I paid 63 euro for couple on above cover, myself 65 yrs old.
The corresponding one with the Vhi comes up as 115 euro as I am are not a Vhi member.
It may indeed be better if I was a member a a few years younger!


----------



## priscilla (2 Dec 2014)

I would highly recommend VHI multitrip; I had reason to claim from them on two occasions within the last three years, claims were paid out very efficiently,  staff very helpful and nice on both occasions. On renewal of policy, it is possible to pay a little extra to avoid having an excess deducted from the claim, I didn't have this for my claim unfortunately but will be interested in purchasing it when my renewal is due.


----------



## horusd (2 Dec 2014)

I've always gone with ACE travel cover.  I had one claim a few yrs back and it was sorted quickly and without any hassle. My worldwide cover costs €49 ex medical benefits as I have private health care.


----------



## Subtitle (3 Dec 2014)

Have been using VHI multitrip for years now and had to claim once.
No problems and easy to deal with.


----------



## dymo (3 Dec 2014)

i have VHI Multitip and have had to claim 2 from them i find them great had a small bit of hassel this time with the claim being held up normally they are great


----------



## Páid (3 Dec 2014)

I have had GetCover and VHI in the past and both were reasonable. Never had to claim though.


----------



## Green (3 Dec 2014)

I'm doing a similar exercise, for a family, worldwide for a year..

The quotes I have received so far are below.  

Ace Travel €88.00
Insure and Go €79.97
Quick Cover.ie €80.16
VHI €121.00 

Naturally different terms and conditions and policy benefits apply and you have to look at these to see what suits your trip..I'll post more later.


----------



## newfarm (3 Dec 2014)

Thanks to all for great help.

I think what will swing it finally is which allow overseas stay for longer than 30 days as my wife may have to stay abroad with a sick / aged relation for longer than this period.

But at the same time I want a company that will pay up if the need arises without too much drama.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (6 May 2015)

My health Insurance is with Laya. They say on their travel insurance site that existing conditions are not covered if you take out their own travel insurance. I am not sure why this is the case. I would have thought that they would.

If you have Health Insurance with another company such as Laya the VHI travel insurance *will* cover you and they will cover existing conditions. Strange that my own health insurer won't though.

On the VHI site though it seems to say that your own health insurer has pay up to the first €65k of hospital bills abroad before the VHI Insurance kicks in. So in effect with the VHI there is almost a €65k excess? Then I ask myself the question, if my own health insurance is picking up my hospital bill tab why would I be calling on the VHI travel insurance anyway.

Am I reading this right because it seems that if I do have an illness abroad and I have Travel Insurance with VHI but health insurance with Laya and this illness is from an existing medical condition the VHI will cover me but only after €65k has been spent in hospital care.


----------



## scaraveen7 (24 Sep 2016)

I am looking for travel insurance for Europe but I have just turned 80. It seems most policies only cover up to age 75 and previous conditions excluded. Any ideas please?


----------



## Marion (24 Sep 2016)

Information Note: Travel Insurance Providers



Please note inclusion in the list is not an endorsement by Age Action.





COMPANY: AA INSURANCE

WEBSITE: www.theaa.ie / webchat available

01-617 9988 / Low call 0818 227 228 / from outside Ireland 00353 1 617 9104

Agents available Mon-Fri 9am-7pm / Sat 10am- 3pm

AGE LIMIT: No age limit on Extra policy.

Over 80 years of age cannot be insured on Essential or Value policies.

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS: Will require a full medical screening to determine if coverage will be granted.

REGULATED: Central Bank of Ireland.



COMPANY: Chubb Travel Insurance

WEBSITE: 

1800 200 035 / 10% discount if you can purchase online

AGE LIMIT: Over 64s will need to purchase 65+ Holiday Insurance which 65-74 years.

75+ need to contact Chubb insurance by phone or online to get a separate quote

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS: Online purchases must confirm no pre-existing medical conditions.

IMPORTANT: All policies require the holder to have private medical insurance.

REGULATED: Central Bank of Ireland



COMPANY: AIB TRAVEL INSUANCE

WEBSITE: www.aib.ie/travel

1850 404 204

AGE LIMIT: Over 64s need to purchase 65+ Holiday Travel Insurance.

AIB Lite will not cover medical expenses or repatriation.

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS: Online purchases must confirm no pre-existing medical conditions.

IMPORTANT: Over 75+ referred to Chubb.

REGULATED: Central Bank of Ireland



COMPANY: CHARTIS / AIG

WEBSITE: 

EMAIL: travel.ie@aig.com

1800 344 455 / 9am-5pm / Mon-Fri excluding bank holidays.

AGE LIMIT: Over 79s must contact AIG directly on line or by phone for insurance quote.

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS: No cover for pre-existing medical conditions.

No cover for comparatively high-risk activities.

IMPORTANT: All persons covered under AIG travel insurance must have Private

Health Insurance

REGULATED: Central Bank of Ireland



COMPANY: ACCIDENT & GENERAL

WEBSITE: www.accidentgeneral.ie

EMAIL: sales@accidentgeneral.ie

01 – 874 8458

AGE LIMIT: 80+ must contact Accident and General directly either by phone or on line

Only single trip cover for person aged 69 on first day of travel.

Winter sports travel cover not available for person aged 69 on first day of travel.

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS Fairsure Travel Insurance policies will cover certain pre-existing conditions.

Please refer to website for conditions covered.

REGULATED: Central Bank of Ireland



COMPANY: QUICKCOVER/Brassington

WEBSITE: www.quickcover.ie

EMAIL: info@quickcover.ie

01 5257901 or 01 5257905

AGE LIMIT: 76 (SIPTU IMPACT members 80s)

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS: No cover for pre-existing medical conditions

REGULATED: Central Bank of Ireland





COMPANY: INSURE AND GO

WEBSITE: www.insureandgo.ie

1850 224 225 / Mon-Fri 9am-5:30pm / Sat 9am-1pm

AGE LIMIT: 66-86 years trips no longer than 31 days. No cover after 86 years.

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS Pre-existing medical conditions will be considered.

REGULATED: Central Bank of Ireland

COMPANY: JUST COVER

WEBSITE: www.justcover.ie

EMAIL: info@justcover.ie

AGE LIMIT: Up to 79 years on Single /Annual Multi Trip

Over 79 must complete online screening

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS: All pre-existing medical conditions will be considered through online screening

REGULATED: Central Bank of Ireland



COMPANY: 123.ie

WEBSITE: www.123.ie Live online chat available

01 2418549

AGE LIMIT: No age limit

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS No cover for pre-existing medical conditions

REGULATED: Central Bank of Ireland

COMPANY: TRAVEL INSURANCE DIRECT IRELAND

WEBSITE:  Online chat available

01 633 0000

AGE LIMIT: 74 Annual Multi trip/Single trip, depending on duration of trip

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS Online screening

REGULATED: FCA



COMPANY: TRAILFINDERS

WEBSITE: 

01 702 9102

AGE LIMIT: 65 standard policy multi/single

66-69 policy doubles multi/single

70-75 policy triples multi/single

76+ no coverage

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS Please contact by phone

REGULATED HCC International



COMPANY OK TO TRAVEL

WEBSITE http://www.oktotravelinsurance.ie

01 695 0041 Quotes online or by phone

AGE LIMIT No upper age limit specialises in insurance for older people

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITIONS Pre-existing conditions covered

REGULATED FCA

COMPANY COVER FOR YOU

WEBSITE www.coverforyou.ie

01 513 4190

AGE LIMIT No age limit for either single or multi trip policies

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITI0NS Any pre-existing conditions have to be declared online

REGULATED Bank of Ireland



COMPANY Blue Insurance

WEBSITE 

01 5135 976/0818 484 484

AGE LIMIT Single trip 86 and Annual Multi trip 75

PRE-EXISTING

MEDICAL CONDITI0NS Any pre-existing conditions have to be declared

REGULATED Bank of Ireland

Money Supermarket 

Updated August 2016


The above insurance detail taken from this link below
http://ageaction.ie/sites/default/files/pdf/Travel Insurance 2010.pdf

Marion


----------

